# Can Ferals be caputered and ?



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

I was wondering if feral pigeons can be traped and bred and their young trained as homing pigeons it sounds like a silly question but I'm just starting my loft and its been pretty hard coming accross homers.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They won't make good homers. It shouldn't be that hard to get homers, though. I'm a rehabber and I've got some grounded ones in my loft, for instance. That means that they suffered injuries and can no longer fly.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope. While (first of all) it's unethical to trap a wild animal for any reason other than to help it, feral pigeons are not homers and would not make the kind of birds you want. Have you checked out our adoption forum on here? If you post some information about yourself, and your loft, and your interest and experience with pigeons, I'm sure you will be able to find some excellent and proven breeders on here, to begin your loft.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As I recall, there is a big place down there somewhere (in Texas) that has a lot of birds like that. I'll try to look it up. Where's Ft. Hood?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Try this: get in touch with the folks (Val) at the PigeonPlace by going to:

http://www.pigeonplace.com

...and see if she's got any homers that might make good foundation birds for you (use the "Contact Us" link). That's in Burleson, Texas, I think.

Pidgey


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

You could train feral pigeons because they do have a homing ability, not as great as regular homing pigeons though. Therefore you would not be able to get great distance flyers thus trying to catch a feral is not an easy thing to do. My point is it could be done but homers are my recommendation. They are less likely to get lost and are better, stronger athletes than ferals. If you want to get homers you should try to looking in classifieds like www.azpigeons.org they usally have some available there you can also visit online auctions like www.eggbid.com, www.pigeons4sale.com, www.pigeonauction.com. I wouldn't recommend buying online though because you never know about the health of the bird until it arrives, you would be better off visiting a breeder and choosing the birds yourself.


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

Thankyou all for your in put i greatly appricate it and i have taken your advice and filledout an adoption aplication from Gulf coast Homing club here is there link if you would like new breeders for loft http://www.gulfcoasthomingclub.com/
And thanks again


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI SGT. I believe that TERRY has some racing homers that she has been trying to find a good home.You might try sending her a PM to see if she still has them. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HI SGT. I believe that TERRY has some racing homers that she has been trying to find a good home.You might try sending her a PM to see if she still has them. GEORGE



I do, indeed, have a lot of racing pigeons that need a good home.

Terry


----------

